# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اطلاعات درمورد تطبیق واحد

## sarvvv1378

سلام دوستان
من یه سوالی داشتم اگر کسی اطلاع یا تجربه ای داره لطفا به اشتراک بذاره. 
سوالم اینه که اگر دانشجوی آزاد باشیم بعد کنکور شرکت کنیم سراسری همون رشته رو قبول شیم میتونیم واحدامونو تطبیق بدیم یا نه؟ اگر میشه شرایطش چیه؟
ممنون

----------


## Mahdis79

سلام
اره میشه تطبیق داد
شرایط خاصی هم نداره جز اینکه بالای ۱۲ باید باشه نمره قبولی و به دانشگاه میگی که این واحدها رو پاس کردی

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان
> من یه سوالی داشتم اگر کسی اطلاع یا تجربه ای داره لطفا به اشتراک بذاره. 
> سوالم اینه که اگر دانشجوی آزاد باشیم بعد کنکور شرکت کنیم سراسری همون رشته رو قبول شیم میتونیم واحدامونو تطبیق بدیم یا نه؟ اگر میشه شرایطش چیه؟
> ممنون


بستگی به شرایط دانشگاه مقصد داره
بعضی دانشگاه ها قبول دارن بعضیا قبول ندارن
عمومی ها رو قبول دارن همه دانشگاه ها اما تخصصیا و پایه رو خودشون تصمیم میگیرن

----------


## sarvvv1378

ممنونم از پاسختون
من از کجا باید بپرسم که مطمئن شم؟ برم اون دانشگاه مقصد؟
بنظرتون یکی از دو دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی میپذیرن؟
من همه نمره هام بالای 12 هست

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنونم از پاسختون
> من از کجا باید بپرسم که مطمئن شم؟ برم اون دانشگاه مقصد؟
> بنظرتون یکی از دو دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی میپذیرن؟
> من همه نمره هام بالای 12 هست


تلفنی هم شاید بشه پرسید اما اگه راهتون دور نیست حضوری شاید بهتر باشه
من یکی از دوستام قبل از قبولی پرسیده بود و گفته بودن تطبیق میزنن اما بعد از اینکه قبول شد تطبیق نزدن متاسفانه فقط عمومی هاش تطبیق خورد
به هر حال تو ایران از این دست اتفاقات زیاد باید منتظر هرچیزی باشید
نمیدونم دلیلتون برای اینکه دانشگاهتون رو تغییر بدید چیه اما اگه تطبیق براتون خیلی مهمه به نظرم اینکارو نکنید
من خودم دانشگاهم از سراسری به سراسری بود ولی تطبیق ندادن

----------


## sarvvv1378

> تلفنی هم شاید بشه پرسید اما اگه راهتون دور نیست حضوری شاید بهتر باشه
> من یکی از دوستام قبل از قبولی پرسیده بود و گفته بودن تطبیق میزنن اما بعد از اینکه قبول شد تطبیق نزدن متاسفانه فقط عمومی هاش تطبیق خورد
> به هر حال تو ایران از این دست اتفاقات زیاد باید منتظر هرچیزی باشید
> نمیدونم دلیلتون برای اینکه دانشگاهتون رو تغییر بدید چیه اما اگه تطبیق براتون خیلی مهمه به نظرم اینکارو نکنید
> من خودم دانشگاهم از سراسری به سراسری بود ولی تطبیق ندادن


بازم ممنونم از پاسختون 
پس زیاد امیدوار نباشم بهش بهتره. متشکر

----------


## Shah1n

> بازم ممنونم از پاسختون 
> پس زیاد امیدوار نباشم بهش بهتره. متشکر


هر چیزی ممکنه
مال من رو تطبیق نزدن اما هم اتاقیم یه رشته دیگه بود مال اونو تطبیق زدن
شما زیاد تطبیق برا ت مهم نباشه به نظرم بهتره و روش حساب نکن

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام یه سری قوانین کلی هست که برای هر دانشگاه متفاوته و میتونید تو سایت دانشگاه دنبالش بگردید اما مدیرگروه شما در دانشگاه مقصد هم نقش خیلی مهمی داره و اگر تشخیص بده کیفیت دروس پاس شده در دانشگاه مبدا مطابق استاندارد اونا نیست میتونه مانع بشه. متاسفانه کار زیادی نمیتونید بکنید باید صبر کرد و دید بعد قبولی چی میشه....
موفق باشید

----------

